# My new baby



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

S&W 4513TSW I am loving the SA/DA goodness!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice ,very nice looking pistol. Please let us know how it shoots. Good luck.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I've only put 200 rnds through it so far. I stripped it right after I bought it and cleaned, inspected, and lubed. After the 1st 100 rnds I stripped it again. It would do just fine with a pass through the barrel with a brush and you're good to go again. It stays remarkably cleaner than my sigma. Haha! It's a real pleasure to shoot. Very comfortable and easy to get back on the target. She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep. They are a very fine weapon indeed. I sure wouldn't mine having one in my small collection. Glad to here it's working out well for you.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

very nice gun indeed. I will eventually get myself a .45acp pistol but i want it to be one of the 1911 models. so that'll be awhile down the road lol


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking gun


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet gun.

I've got it's Grand Daddy - the S&W 4516 :smt023










I carried it as a duty gun and liked it so much I bought myself one.

That was in 1992 :anim_lol: But it's still a strong shooter.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Older Smith auto loaders seemed too hit and miss for my liking until about the mid 90's. The newer ones are really nice. A little too expensive sometimes to me but still good weapons.

I had two of those 4516's a good while back. One would drive tacks and the other I would be lucky to shoot myself in the but with it in my pocket.:smt082 Really I had no idea why one shot so much better. It really made no sense to me but that's just the way it was. The one that did shoot better was a very good weapon though. These newer ones are really nice. I got to shoot one of those TSW's a short time back. Very good weapon. They stay on target really well. Congrats on your new friend. Take care of it and it'll serve you well and will be plenty good to hand down if the time comes.:smt023 If nothing else a Smith will always hold it's value.:smt1099


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice


----------

